# Bobcat points ignition



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a Bobcat 610 with the Wisconsin VH4D engine in it and it has the points ignition. Does anyone know of a electronic ignition kit to get rid of the points?
Thanks 
I posted this in the heavy equip forum because I didn't know which forum would get me more responses.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Might try small engine and mower parts places on the internet. They help me find stuff for engines like that.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks Micki. The local Bobcat dealer has it listed I found out today. He was cheaper then anything I have found online.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The place I go to told me if it mow's, moves / digs in dirt or handles material. They have or can get parts for it. But, I also live in a heavy industrial area so there is all kinds of places to find " stuff ".


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I ordered a kit today and it should be here Tues. Will post after intall about how it went.Thanks


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

How old is that bobcat? The last thing I had with points was a 1982 Craftsman mower.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Late 60's early 70's
I hardly ever use it and the price was very cheap. Just nice to have sitting around tho.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Are they easy to get to? I know a fellow that has a JD 170 Skid Steer like mine, but with the Wisconsin V4. Said it took almost a day to put points in. I guess I'm glad mine was switched to the Isuzu diesel. But I might be doing a ring job someday......


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Put the kit in mine and it took about 45 mins. Machine fired up instantly and has a bunch more power.
Wish I would have made the switch a long time ago.
Just get the dist number and take it to a Bobcat dealer and they can get the kit ordered. I got the Pertronics kit for mine. Put in their high voltage coil too.


----------

